# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  1º Aquário de Costa

## P.Martins

Boas a todos 
Estou a abrir este tópico com o intuito de obter alguma ajuda e também para fazer deste mesmo como um tutorial do desenvolvimento do meu aquário.
Como estou a iniciar e nunca tive um aquário os conhecimentos são muito poucos e vou precisar mesmo de muita, muita, ajuda da vossa parte. O Aquário tem 1metro e sump deixo a descrição do material em baixo, pois já esta a rodar.
Aquário: 100x40x50
Sump: 70x30x40
Bomba circulação sump/aquário: Eheim compacte 2000 que esta no máximo
Bombas circulação interna SunSun:
JVP-101    3000L
JVP-102    5000L
Luz uma calha florescente 6500K é provisória
 De momento não tenho mais nada aguardo a calha de iluminação e algumas opiniões da vossa parte.
Foto:
Aquário e Sump depois de cheio

----------


## P.Martins

Com RV acabada de chegar pois não tinha dito mas este vai ser um aquário de costa e as colectas ceram levadas a cabo por mim, agua, areia rocha  vira tudo do mar de momento é pouco mas o mar não esta para brincar.

----------


## P.Martins

Gostaria da vossa opinião pois a circulação interna esta a ser feita por estas bombas mas possivelmente não sei se estará bem direccionada, digo isto porque estão as duas ligeiramente inclinadas para a frente e gradualmente estão a levar a areia para as rochas, levantar não posso porque derivado a saída da outra bomba ficam muitas bolhas de ar pelo aquário por isso gostaria da vossa opinião.

----------


## P.Martins

Pormenores da RV

----------


## P.Martins

Não sei se serão anémonas estão muito pequenas, vê-se melhor na foto do que ao vivo, se alguém souber o nome agradeço.

Em baixo

RV tem uma vieira só vi quando já estava no aquário
A nível de alimentação é só por filtragem? Pergunto porque também tem uma outra que parece com uma ostra mas vê-se mal tem muitas algas em cima mas da para ver que se abre e fecha.

----------


## P.Martins

Um eremita apanhei varias conchas onde em duas trazia bónus, curiosamente estava a observar este a beliscar uma rocha e de repente  pufff de costas na areia, para se levantar quase que saio da casa mas, deixou ver os ovos vermelhinhos e muitos, estou preocupado não sei se será necessário algum cuidado especial ,alimentação sitio para os ovos etce alem disso é o único que vai beliscando a rocha.
Penso também que será ainda muito cedo para introduzir vivos apesar de os valores estarem em ordem ainda não tem um mês, mas aguardo opiniões.


Apesar de tudo o que procurei não se encontra muita coisa sobre os aquários de costa, contudo e mesmo assim vou-me aventuras nestas andanças.
Agradeço desde já  se eventualmente alguém souber de livros ou documentos que especifiquem os respectivos cuidados e identificação das espécies, assim como alimentação e habitas,  que eventualmente me posso indicar ou facultar esses mesmos, pois como novato nestas andanças ando um bocado aos papeis e conto com vocês para o esclarecimento das minhas duvidas.
Abraços 
         Pedro Martins   
                                                                     PS: espero que gostem

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá, antes de mais deixa dizer que fico contente por ver cada vez mais aquários da costa aqui no forum eh eh. Em relação ao equipamento está bem escolhido, faltando apenas o escumador e um filtro externo fraco e pequeno apenas para colocar carvão e matérias filtrantes, sendo que depois podes ligar aos tubos do filtro um esterilizador uv.
Aprecio também tares a usar tudo da costa no teu aquário, areia, rochas, etc fazendo assim um aquário da costa genuíno. Depois lê o post do meu aquário e vais encontrar semelhanças com o teu. Seres vivos diferentes é normal encontrares cada vez que fores colectar rocha viva ao mar (se bem que agora não tenho ido devido ao estado do mar).
Deixo-te aqui 2 sites interessantes sobre aquários mediterrânicos, que são parecidos aos nossos. Neles encontras muita informação sobre animais, cuidado a ter com eles e formas de montagem interessantes.

Acquario Marino Mediterraneo

www.natureaquarium.it

Em relação a bibliografia dos animais do continente talvez o melhor, apesar de um pouco antigo é o Fauna Marinha Atlântica do Prof. Luiz Saldanha.

Deixo aqui o site www.fishbase.org nele poderás pesquisar por países e ver as listas de peixes que existem nele, embora muitas listas tejam incompletas ou com vários erros.

Qualquer dúvida é só dizer :SbOk:

----------


## P.Martins

Boas Filipe Pacheco
Antes de mais obrigado pelas dicas, vou ver com atenção pois a informação é escassa no que toca a aquários de costa e quando se acha alguma é de preservar.
Em relação ao teu aquário esta muito bom já tinha dado uma olhadela mas vou rever com mais atenção pois esta 5* e é como estou a fazer, pena haver poucos. :Icon Cry:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim de facto a informação é escassa e são poucos, mas com o tempo e se os nossos aquários ficarem bons vai haver mais adeptos eh eh :SbSourire: .
Depois vai postando novidades ou dúvidas.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas sabes se é necessário ter algum cuidado em relação aos eremitas? Tenho 2 e penso ter visto 1 dele com vario ovos será que eclodem? Só este é que vejo a alimente-se será normal? 
Desculpa estar a bombardear de perguntas mas como estas dentro do assunto desde já agradeço.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Em relação aos ovos tanto de eremita como de camarões o mais provável é serem comidos portanto não te deverás preocupar com isso, desde que tenhas rocha viva, o único cuidado que precisas de ter com eremitas é unicamente o de não colocar animais que o comam eh eh...a maioria dos que tinha foram comidos por outros peixes. De qualquer forma são animais muito resistentes e sem problemas para manter.

----------


## P.Martins

Ok obrigado a RV ainda é pouca como se pode ver nas fotos mas penso ser o suficiente, quanto aos predadores é só eremitas eh eh isto esta no inicio e com este tempo não da para ir ao mar vai com calma sem pressas, já agora tudo o que é moluscos a sua alimentação é por filtragem certo é que tenho uma vieira minúscula e o que penso ser umas mini ostras eh eh mal se vê.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá então e fotos novas não há...bem sei que o tempo nesta altura não é o melhor. A vieira tenta alimentar com algo muito desfeito, ou então procura alimentação para filtradores, deve haver algo.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 
Deixo aqui mais uma foto
Pequenas alterações, que se estão a desenvolver, talvez anémonas?!  :SbSourire:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Martins respondi no outro tópico a essa pergunta, de qualquer forma não elimines nenhum desses animais do aquário. Vai postando novidades.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 
 De momento vou deixar desenvolverem mais um pouco, depois ponho mais umas fotos no outro lado para se ver melhor.

----------


## JFCorreia

Boas Pedro
Acho espectacular a tua iniciativa de fazeres um aqua da nossa costa...  :Palmas: 
Eu próprio ando com esse sonho há já uns bons mêses...
Mas a coisa não está a evoluir com a rapidez que queria...; mas não desisti da idéia... mas será também da nossa costa...
Vou acompanhar o teu post...  :SbOk: 
Um abraço.
João F Correia

----------


## P.Martins

Boas
João F Correia é com agrado que o felicito pela escolha de aquários de costa, apesar de sermos poucos há bons resultados e visivelmente não se ficam atrás de muitos que por ai andam e já agora quando arrancar diga algo.
Entretanto aqui vai umas fotos

----------


## P.Martins

Sinceramente não se o que poderá ser o que se vê é o que esta na foto esta no centro de uma concha velha

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Parece-me um ofiuro mas não dá para perceber bem.
De facto somos poucos eh eh, mas cada vez vejo mais :SbSourire2:

----------


## P.Martins

No passado fim-de-semana fui ate a praia buscar uns litritos entretanto como estava um bocado mexido dei uma volta e achei umas pedras com algas uns caracóis, onde um estava morto e os ermitãs festa para todos enquanto não desapareceu não descansaram eh eh pareciam lobos
Deixo também umas fotos mais detalhadas das tais anémonas dêem uma olhada.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas
Como este fim-de-semana estava á maneira resolvi ir colectar mais umas rochas e mais habitantes que são espectaculares eh eh eh aqui focam as fotos.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas a todos venho actualizar o tópico e deixar umas fotos do meu Cavaco a desovar  depois de dois meses , curioso o facto de este praticamente se manter imóvel durante este tempo todo como tal nunca o vi alimentar-se mas dois dias depois da desova ate se atirava as anémonas para tirar os camarões.

----------


## P.Martins

Vista geral do Aquário com algumas algas problema que já esta resolvido.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Parabéns pelo aquário, de certeza que quando o problema das algas acabar e tiver mais rocha ficará muito melhor.
Agora o cavaco ter-se reproduzido é que nunca ouvi falar...podias explicar melhor isso?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

o aquario esta bom mas o espirografo nao pode apanhar com tanta circulaçao eles vivem em zonas calmas senao nao abrem e nao apanham comida com os tentaculos :Pracima:

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 
Filipe em relação a Rocha dizes que é pouca?!Eu meti mais a um canto para poder ter sempre uma zona sem nada é que tenho um Echinocardium cordatum n.v.- ouriço da areia (apesar de nunca o ver) e assim ele pode-se movimentar.
Em relação ao cavaco depois de alguns dias de aquário tirei-o fora de agua como não se mexia pensei que estivasse morto e reparei que estava todo cheio de ovos é que quando o apanhei não se via nada dentro de agua a assim que cheguei a casa truca dentro do aquário só dias depois reparei, era pêra devolver ao mar mas fez um bocado de mau tempo e acabou por ficare já lã vão uns meses, depois a natureza segue o seu curso. 
Nuno em relação ao espirografo como se pode ver é quase da altura do aquário e qualquer sitio onde o ponha esta sempre de um lado para o outro, mas apesar de estar perto da bomba não sei como mas qualquer um deles baixam-se e deviam-se do fluxo da bomba digo isto porque tenho um mais pequeno que nunca abria mudei-o de sítio e curiosamente abriu mas inclinou-se para a bomba agora estão sempre abertos já os mudei e mudei e estão sempre abertos em qualquer lado.
De qualquer maneira obrigado pelas observações e vão comentando para poder melhorar .

----------


## P.Martins

Actualização estado actual com a Veretilum cynomorios  n.v. Cenouras do mar encostada ao vidro depois de andar a passear dois dias eh eh eh

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Como são as tuas TPA's ?

Pergunto, pois estás aí com muito verdete nesse vidro...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## P.Martins

Troco todas as semanas 15 a 20l mais o menos
Em relação ao verdete reforcei a equipa de limpeza e estão a progredir já esta muito melhor

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá, apenas acho que podias colocar um pouco mais de rocha, pelo menos do lado direito eh eh. Mas gostava de ver mais fotos, assim ao pormenor, e também queria ver os animais todos que tens aí (faz uma lista eh eh). De resto parabéns pelo aquário e quando acabar o período de algas, ficará tudo exelente.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 
Gostaria de saber como posso resolver o meu problema com os valores, penso que derivado a ter retirado as algas os valores dispararam drasticamente apesar de ainda ter algumas, digo isto porque nunca teve problemas com os valores ate agora, o que tenho feito é trocas de agua dia sim dia não +-20l de cada vês e este fim de semana fiz uma recolha de mexilhões que coloquei na sump para ajudar a baixar os valores o meu problema é que estes não baixam e já lá vai uma semana. O que se pode fazer mais? Uma ajudinha? :yb663:  :yb663:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## P.Martins

Vou fazer uma lista e depois coloco, ainda não esta é tudo identificado mas eu ponho fotos também.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

notei que nao tens chiller , o que nesse aquario e impriscidivel,sem isso descuçpa-me a sinceridade o aquario nao tera uma vida longa, e como vais fazer a partir de agora 19 graus para cima ja e muito para essa fauna.

----------


## P.Martins

BOAS A TODOS VENHO SO ACTUALIZAR, DEIXO UMA FOTO DE UM DOS MEUS CARACOIS, COMO NÃO TEMHO TIDO TEMPO PARA A SEMANA VOU TEMTAR DEIXAR A LISTA DOS VIVOS QUE TENHO QUE DE MOMENTO JÁ CRESCEU COM A ENTRADA DE ALQUS PEIXES.

----------

